# Touchpad has stopped charging



## Hbk5585 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

After installing CM9, I have been noticing a chrging issue where no matter how long the touchpad is connected to the charger, the battery continues to drain. It had been eventually charging back up to 100% (after 10 hours or so on the charger), but this morning it discharged down to 1%, then shut off. Now, no matter how long i have it charging, it gives me the battery empty sign when trying to turn it on. Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

It happens with ICS when you've let battery to discharge to 0%. Charge it in WebOS, it will charge normally.


----------



## Hbk5585 (Jan 8, 2012)

uwndrd said:


> It happens with ICS when you've let battery to discharge to 0%. Charge it in WebOS, it will charge normally.


That was my plan, but I can't even get it to turn on to switch it to WebOs, it just shows the battery icon when I try to turn it back on. How would I get it to boot to WebOS?


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Hbk5585 said:


> That was my plan, but I can't even get it to turn on to switch it to WebOs, it just shows the battery icon when I try to turn it back on. How would I get it to boot to WebOS?


1. put TP on charge
2. Put charging TP near you so you can see when it loads into moboot (it will, after few minutes of showing battery icon)
3. when moboot shows up, quickly choose WebOS.

This is quite a problem, really. I don't get why does everybody state that battery problems are fixed, they are in fact far from fixed state.


----------



## Hbk5585 (Jan 8, 2012)

But it's not letting me get that far, I press the power button, then get a message about using the correct charger, then shuts off. That process has been repeated 100 times since I woke up. Its not letting me get to moboot, it'snot even booting to the HP logo.


----------



## critch36 (Sep 23, 2011)

mine did this earlier today, Try a different charger or cable.
it wont work off PC USB connections they dont have enough power.
it is right you have to get on to WebOS and it charged fine.
you have to catch it before it boots to CM9, on moboot,
it does just show the battery needs charge sign for a few minutes before going to moboot


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hbk5585 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After installing CM9, I have been noticing a chrging issue where no matter how long the touchpad is connected to the charger, the battery continues to drain. It had been eventually charging back up to 100% (after 10 hours or so on the charger), but this morning it discharged down to 1%, then shut off. Now, no matter how long i have it charging, it gives me the battery empty sign when trying to turn it on. Any ideas on what to do?


If you have let it get that low then it will take a considerable length of time on charge before you see any signs of life. Leave it for 2 hours and try again.


----------



## Hbk5585 (Jan 8, 2012)

So, with enough power it will get to moboot, correct? I hope so because I really hope I didn't just brick my TP. If I did, then someone REALLY should look into why this is hapenning with CM9.


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hbk5585 said:


> So, with enough power it will get to moboot, correct? I hope so because I really hope I didn't just brick my TP. If I did, then someone REALLY should look into why this is hapenning with CM9.


Moboot should be ok. If not then a webos doctoring will do the trick from scratch.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Hbk5585 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After installing CM9, I have been noticing a chrging issue where no matter how long the touchpad is connected to the charger, the battery continues to drain. It had been eventually charging back up to 100% (after 10 hours or so on the charger), but this morning it discharged down to 1%, then shut off. Now, no matter how long i have it charging, it gives me the battery empty sign when trying to turn it on. Any ideas on what to do?


No one is talking to you about troubleshooting your problem. It could be a coincidence that you starting having charging problems. Here are some questions:

What flavor of CM9 did you install? (.0, .5, .6)
Did you install the charger fix if you are on .0?
Do you have a friend who has a TouchPad? If you do, borrow his charger and usb cable.
Did you check the plug connector on the end of the charger? The end with the prongs can be removed. If it is loose, it will cause problems. Twist it CCW without removing it and then twist it CW until it locks in place. Don't worry, you can't twist it too far in either direction.

That will get us started. If you can borrow a TouchPad charger and usb cable, plug that into your TouchPad. If that works, after anywhere from 30 minutes to a couple of hours, your TP will turn on, boot to CM, since that is the setting in Moboot, and it will continue to charge.

After it is charged up, use your TP for a while until it gets down to 95% or so.

Next, try substituting first the usb cable with the known good charger. You should see the little battery icon in the lower right hand corner show it is charging. If you can't tell, go to settings/battery. That will either say charging or discharging.

If the cable is good, try the charger and a known good cable again. Check for charging. If there is none, remove the prong cap and put it on the good charger or take the prong cap from the good charger and put it on your charger. At some point you are going to see that something is not allowing your TP to charge. I actually had a bad cap on mine and HP replaced it free of charge.

If all this troubleshooting produces no results, time to call HP and explain what appears to have happened. DO NOT tell them you put Android on it. Just tell them you noticed it stopped charging and what you did to try and troubleshoot it. Everyone I have heard they sent their TP back to HP, most got back a different device no questions asked. Good luck.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

pa49 said:


> Moboot should be ok. If not then a webos doctoring will do the trick from scratch.


WebOS Doctor does not fix Android problems. It will hose Moboot, but once one reinstalls Moboot, Android will still be there waiting. If one's Touchpad will boot into WebOS, the Doctor is not needed. I used WebOS Doctor to update from WebOS 3.0.2 to 3.0.4 and only thing I had to do was reinstall Moboot.


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

I too, sadly, have been suffering through this.

What flavor of CM9 did you install - Have tried 0 with charger fix, 0.5, and 0.6
Do you have a friend who has a TouchPad? Same result. Also, charging in WebOS with either cable works flawlessly. My cable works with friend's TP flawlessly as well.
Did you check the plug connector on the end of the charger? Didn't check as cables were verified as working

I have used ACMEUninstaller to remove Android completely, then WebOSDoctor to go with a fresh WebOS, then reinstalled CM9. Issue persists.
I have wiped everything (Uninstaller, WebOSDoctor) , then flashed CM7, then used ACMEInstaller2 to upgrade to CM9. Issue persists.
Additionally, when plugged into the wall charger, the phone reads "charging" but fails to actually charge. When connected to USB port (after flash), it reads discharging, but discharges very slowly - significantly slower than when on wall charger.

Any other info needed?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

SirOmair said:


> I too, sadly, have been suffering through this.
> 
> What flavor of CM9 did you install - Have tried 0 with charger fix, 0.5, and 0.6
> Do you have a friend who has a TouchPad? Same result. Also, charging in WebOS with either cable works flawlessly. My cable works with friend's TP flawlessly as well.
> ...


Does you TouchPad work ok with CM7? There has never been a charging problem with CM7. CM9 is still very experimental and although some are not having serious issues with it, others like yourself are. If CM7 works, stay there for the time being. It's a good rom which I have been using ever since it came out months ago. Personally, I'm sticking with CM9.0.0 for now and let braver folks test the waters of the later releases. I have very minor issues with the install of alpha.0. Why you are getting so much grief is a mystery to me. Be happy with CM7 and wait a few months for more of the bugs to get ironed out with CM9.


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Does you TouchPad work ok with CM7? There has never been a charging problem with CM7. CM9 is still very experimental and although some are not having serious issues with it, others like yourself are. If CM7 works, stay there for the time being. It's a good rom which I have been using ever since it came out months ago. Personally, I'm sticking with CM9.0.0 for now and let braver folks test the waters of the later releases. I have very minor issues with the install of alpha.0. Why you are getting so much grief is a mystery to me. Be happy with CM7 and wait a few months for more of the bugs to get ironed out with CM9.


CM7 works fine. The only reason I wanted to stay on CM9 is because my phone is also on it, and I liked having the consistent look. Oh well, more posting the info in hopes that if a bunch of people are having the issue, it might get slightly more prioritized heh.


----------



## linerjoe (Jan 20, 2012)

I have this same issue, although intermittently. I have actually experienced it in .0 (with charging fix) and in .5. So far, I haven't had the problem in .6, but I'm trying to keep the battery from running down too far.

Both times it has happened, I was around 20% battery left when I plugged it in before going to bed. The next morning the TP would show "Charging 0%". Unplugging the cable would lead to it powering off.

Since I bought 2 TP's, I have tried swapping the cables and AC adapter. No dice. The only way to charge it was to wait for the boot process and then getting into WebOS. It charges perfectly fine then. This does NOT seem to be related to the cable or AC adapter, at least in my case. If it was, then it shouldn't charge in WebOS either.

My wife's is on .0 still, and she hasn't experienced the error so far, but she doesn't use hers as much, so I haven't had to charge it is as often.

I'm hoping that with the proper reboot fix installed on 0.6, it will be easier for me to reboot into WebOS to get it to charge, assuming the problem happens again. Otherwise CM9 0.6 has been great. I now use my TP every day, unlike with WebOS or CM7 on it. The only other issue I'm really having is with WiFi at work, which seems to be a common problem.

joe


----------



## Hbk5585 (Jan 8, 2012)

I am on CM9 .5 & I have now charged my TP on two different wall chargers & I am still getting the same thing: Press power button, Battery icon comes up followed by a message that syas "To reliably charge, use the charger that came with your device", it then dies again. It does not ever boot into moboot, nor can I even use WebOs Doctor because my PC does not recognize my TP no matter what I do. I am officially lost. Do I call HP? There has to be a way out of this....


----------



## darkassain (Nov 20, 2011)

anyone with these problems can you type as root

cat /sys/power/charger/currentlimit
that should how much its really charging, if your using usb to tp charger then it should show 2000mah touchstone should show as 1500mah
i have seen readings from 0 (even though it shows on the ui that its charging), 100 (im guessing charger overheated) 500 (charger would not be recognized correctly) also does govnah aka on WebOS show rapid charging as active? it should usually show at least around 1600 mah when you sleep the tp (provided you not using the performance governor)


----------



## Hbk5585 (Jan 8, 2012)

darkassain said:


> anyone with these problems can you type as root
> 
> cat /sys/power/charger/currentlimit
> that should how much its really charging, if your using usb to tp charger then it should show 2000mah touchstone should show as 1500mah
> i have seen readings from 0 (even though it shows on the ui that its charging), 100 (im guessing charger overheated) 500 (charger would not be recognized correctly) also does govnah aka on WebOS show rapid charging as active? it should usually show at least around 1600 mah when you sleep the tp (provided you not using the performance governor)


I don't know how to do that but I don't think I could seeing as my TP won't turn on or be recognized by my PC...


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Hbk5585 said:


> But it's not letting me get that far, I press the power button, then get a message about using the correct charger, then shuts off. That process has been repeated 100 times since I woke up. Its not letting me get to moboot, it'snot even booting to the HP logo.


Just for an experiment, i've connected Kindle 3 charger to 0%-charged TP. It said stuff about correct charger and turned off. I've left it that way for 7 hours, and it charged for about 70-80%. So you just need to wait.


----------



## darkassain (Nov 20, 2011)

Hbk5585 said:


> I don't know how to do that but I don't think I could seeing as my TP won't turn on or be recognized by my PC...


sorry should be clearer

open the terminal emulator then type su

allow when prompted

then type the stuff i mentioned in the previous post

i dont do adb since since i have given up on setting on the only other current avaible machine i have which is a ppc machine on deb

and should mention this is only for a tp that is up and has a charge


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

darkassain said:


> cat /sys/power/charger/currentlimit


Output reads "current0ma" on wall charger
Output read "current500ma" on usb

EDIT: whoops, had the wrong TP on my desk.


----------



## Lafayette (Sep 12, 2011)

I also have the same problem. The touchpad (16G Webos 3.03 / CM9.06) does not charge more, is no longer recognized to PC, and especially not boot ! Even with the menu buttons and / or high volume ...

So I contact the HP ...

(because I'm french and I'm a bad in english)

J'ai aussi le même problème. La touchpad ne se charge plus, n'est plus reconnu avec le PC, et surtout refuse de démarrer ! Même avec les touches menu et/ou volume haut ...

J'ai donc contacter le HP ...


----------



## Hbk5585 (Jan 8, 2012)

uwndrd said:


> Just for an experiment, i've connected Kindle 3 charger to 0%-charged TP. It said stuff about correct charger and turned off. I've left it that way for 7 hours, and it charged for about 70-80%. So you just need to wait.


I can confirm this...It booted up this morning after having it connected to my wall charger for 10+ hours. But, I would just like to say that this issue should definately be made a priority because it is absolutely related to CM9. I have had CM7 installed for almost 2 months before I went to CM9 & never had this problem before. This is a pretty big bug if you ask me. But anyway, seriously, thanks guys for all your help, I felt a little better knowing that I wasn't the only one with this problem & I felt even better when I saw that my TP FINALLY booted this morning! Thanks guys!


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Hbk5585 said:


> I can confirm this...It booted up this morning after having it connected to my wall charger for 10+ hours. But, I would just like to say that this issue should definitely be made a priority because it is absolutely related to CM9. I have had CM7 installed for almost 2 months before I went to CM9 & never had this problem before. This is a pretty big bug if you ask me. But anyway, seriously, thanks guys for all your help, I felt a little better knowing that I wasn't the only one with this problem & I felt even better when I saw that my TP FINALLY booted this morning! Thanks guys!


You never stated what CM9 alpha you are using. There was a charging fix for alpha 0 and should already be in alpha 0.6 . After installing the alpha 0 patch my charging performance is on a par with webOS.

I've also changed my default boot to webOS just in case. As your charge goes from zero to a bootable level, moboot loads the default, unless you are ready. If it's default is CM9 and that is what's draining you, it will just drain off again. By setting webOS as default, it can at least charge if unattended boot while on the charger.

If you are on alpha 0.6, I would still try the charging fix. There are various methods to change the default boot.

Sent from my ICS enabled HP Touchpad using Tapatalk. Thank you CM9 Team, you guys rock!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

All you guys having such problems using Alpha 0.6, stop using it. Go back to .0 (or some version of CM7) which had a slow charging problem that the charging/UI fix corrected. Geeze, this is experimental software. You can't expect it to work perfectly out of the box. Give the dev's time to sort things out and fix them. If it doesn't work, report it and go back to a working version and wait.


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

nevertells said:


> All you guys having such problems using Alpha 0.6, stop using it. Go back to .0 (or some version of CM7) which had a slow charging problem that the charging/UI fix corrected. Geeze, this is experimental software. You can't expect it to work perfectly out of the box. Give the dev's time to sort things out and fix them. If it doesn't work, report it and go back to a working version and wait.


If people don't post that they are having a problem, and help test suggested fixes or help find the root of the problem, how do you expect problems to get solved? If the charging fix works on alpha0, and has been put in for 0.5 and 0.6 and doesn't work for some, there's probably a reason why. We're (or at least I'm) not expecting it to work perfectly out of the box, we (or at least I'm) trying to work with people who know more than me to help find a permanenent fix for all.


----------



## linerjoe (Jan 20, 2012)

nevertells said:


> All you guys having such problems using Alpha 0.6, stop using it. Go back to .0 (or some version of CM7) which had a slow charging problem that the charging/UI fix corrected. Geeze, this is experimental software. You can't expect it to work perfectly out of the box. Give the dev's time to sort things out and fix them. If it doesn't work, report it and go back to a working version and wait.


I experienced this issue on .0 and .5 (but not .6 so far), so this doesn't appear to be related to .6 completely. Perhaps it's affecting more people now, I don't know. However, I don't think this statement is really valid.

As for me, I love CM9, and when I have the issue, I just get it into webOS so it can charge. It's still worth it to me to run CM9, even when this issue happens. I've now charged it 3 times without issue on .6, but I made a note of the "cat /sys/power/charger/currentlimit" command to gather for the next time it may happen.

CM9 is definitely in the early stages, and there's going to be problems with it. However, this issue isn't mentioned in the notes, and the "charging fix" from .0 was for slow charging, not NO charging. I do believe there's a bug still out there, and fortunately it's not affecting the majority of people.

joe


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

I have once again wiped, uninstalled (using ACMEUninstaller), secure erased WebOS, then run WebOSDoctor. I then ran ACMEInstaller2 on alpha0.6, with moboot 0.3.5 and CWM 1012 all placed into the cminstall folder.

After insall, I ran the currentlimit command in terminal emulator. It read 2000mah.

I then went into CWM to flash GAPPS, when I booted back into Android, ran the command again, it read 0mah.

I repeated erasing Android and WebOS, and reinstalling those same files. Ran the command again, 2000mah.

This time, I restarted without going into CWM, without flashing GAPPS, without doing anything else - just a simple restart. Ran the command, 0mah.

For whatever reason, it's breaking on the first restart.


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

SirOmair said:


> I have once again wiped, uninstalled (using ACMEUninstaller), secure erased WebOS, then run WebOSDoctor. I then ran ACMEInstaller2 on alpha0.6, with moboot 0.3.5 and CWM 1012 all placed into the cminstall folder.
> 
> After insall, I ran the currentlimit command in terminal emulator. It read 2000mah.
> 
> ...


From what you post both OSs should be getting the same application of charge but Android is not recognising the same state as WebOS.
I have no idea if this is relevant but you don't mention a battery stats wipe. If you let the battery go very low just prior to your redoctoring Android may subsequently continue to see that state from the stats and refuse to boot which would be the correct action as far as its monitoring software is concerned.
Come to think of it I dont know whether the stats are held on the boot sector or not but they may be. If they are then they could be preventing boot.
I realise that its a long shot, but, ive come across crazier things that turned out to cause trouble.
If you did a stats wipe disregard the above.


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

pa49 said:


> From what you post both OSs should be getting the same application of charge but Android is not recognising the same state as WebOS.
> I have no idea if this is relevant but you don't mention a battery stats wipe. If you let the battery go very low just prior to your redoctoring Android may subsequently continue to see that state from the stats and refuse to boot which would be the correct action as far as its monitoring software is concerned.
> Come to think of it I dont know whether the stats are held on the boot sector or not but they may be. If they are then they could be preventing boot.
> I realise that its a long shot, but, ive come across crazier things that turned out to cause trouble.
> If you did a stats wipe disregard the above.


Before I use WebOSDoctor, I wiped everything, including battery stats. I have also previously tried with wiping only battery stats, and not wiping anything. I also haven't let the device charge to at least 50% power before installing Android in every attempt.

I'm hoping somebody with more knowledge of the CM9 code will be able to figure out why Android seems to read the state correctly on first boot after install, but the subsequent boot seems to be causing the issue, for me anyway.


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

What about wiping stats directly after the reinstall and before any restore of apps or settings?ie going back into CWM recovery.


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

What about wiping stats directly after the reinstall and before any restore of apps or settings?ie going back into CWM recovery.
In system/battery charging there is a section that reads "chgBootup was paused for battery charging"!


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

pa49 said:


> In system/battery charging there is a section that reads "chgBootup was paused for battery charging"!


Not sure what you're referring to when you say "system/battery"


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

SirOmair said:


> Just tried that, no result.
> 
> Not sure what you're referring to when you say "system/battery"


In the directory"system/battery" via a file explorer.


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

pa49 said:


> In the directory"system/battery" via a file explorer.


I don't have a system/battery directory...


----------



## Hbk5585 (Jan 8, 2012)

By the way, I have now noticed that my TP doesn't charge AT ALL on CM9. It is the weirdest thing, because at first, it did. Now, even when I have it plugged in to my wall charger, it still discharges. I have tried doing a fresh install on .06 & still the same. The only way I can charge it now is on WebOs. The only thing keeping me on CM9 is the fact that ICS is awesome for the TP, otherwise I would go back to CM7. For now, charging on WebOs seems to be the only solution.


----------



## QuePaso (Jul 26, 2011)

I had this same issue, i tried everything, even a fresh cm9 install, the touchpad would still discharge plugged in via cm9, but still charged in webos/turned off. Turned out to be the usb cable, replaced it and now i get the insanely fast charging yet again. I am using the cable from my htc thunderbolt temporarily till i call hp and have them send me out a replacement.


----------



## Hbk5585 (Jan 8, 2012)

QuePaso said:


> I had this same issue, i tried everything, even a fresh cm9 install, the touchpad would still discharge plugged in via cm9, but still charged in webos/turned off. Turned out to be the usb cable, replaced it and now i get the insanely fast charging yet again. I am using the cable from my htc thunderbolt temporarily till i call hp and have them send me out a replacement.


Hmm, I am finding this with 2 different wall chargers as well as connected via PC (yes, I know PC charges at a lower voltage)...could it be that CM9 needs a high voltage to charge? But even with the screen off & underclocked, why would this be?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Hbk5585 said:


> Hmm, I am finding this with 2 different wall chargers as well as connected via PC (yes, I know PC charges at a lower voltage)...could it be that CM9 needs a high voltage to charge? But even with the screen off & underclocked, why would this be?


NO, NO, NO, don't do something stupid like that. Touchpads use 5 volts at 2.1 amps to charge via a usb cable and HP charger or TouchStone. You say two different wall chargers, what about a different usb cable?


----------



## Hbk5585 (Jan 8, 2012)

nevertells said:


> NO, NO, NO, don't do something stupid like that. Touchpads use 5 volts at 2.1 amps to charge via a usb cable and HP charger or TouchStone. You say two different wall chargers, what about a different usb cable?


So the cable itself makes a difference, I thought the USB cables themselves were all the same? If not, I will definately try this when recharging tonight...

But the question remains, why would charging make a difference on WebOs & CM9...Whenever I charge on WebOs, it does not matter how I charge it, it gets charged (and quickly), meanwhile, CM9 seems to drain no matter what I do.


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Whenever I charge on WebOs, it does not matter how I charge it, it gets charged (and quickly), meanwhile, CM9 seems to drain no matter what I do.


If you have the desire and the time, could you wipe Android off using the ACMEUninstaller process, then reinstall Android through ACMEInstaller2? No GAPPS or other patches yet. Once the initial install finishes, and Android boots up for the first time, can you check the current limit? Then reboot and check it once again? When I do this, I find that on the first check, it is 2000mah, and post reboot it is 0mah. If others can confirm this, at least we could narrow the issue somewhat...


----------

